# Show me your arabians!



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

The closest I have to an Arabian is a QH/Arab cross. That mare is business-like, dependable, responsive, quiet, not sociable at all, rarely have issues with her. Don't get me wrong, she doesn't always do what I want. She sometimes "tries" to be disobedient. But it doesn't matter what I throw at her or how I treat her, she's always going to forgive me and ride good for me the next day. She's also a very one-person horse. Loyal and trusting with me, but with anyone else she's kind of a menace.

And she's not athletic worth beans. That has to do with her conformation, of course, not the Arabian breed.  She's dainty, fine-boned, pretty face, but just can't handle the performance side of things, and unfortunately has osteoarthritis at age 9. I'm not a huge fan of Arabians (like them, just not love them) just because I'm more of a western, QH type of girl.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My Arabian is awesome. He's 18 now and I got him when he was 14. He can be a little pain sometimes but is the best horse ever to me.  He'll throw challenges at you, spook, and develop bad habits but it's been quite the experience with him and I've learned a lot. And taught him a lot too.

_Second day of crossing the_ _creek - last month_


_Roman, one gorgeous morning.


Bareback and bridleless, aw yeah! Rode him up to the barn, lasted a minute. 


Side picture


_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Arabians are quite awesome, I'll have to say!

All the ones I've had the pleasure of knowing have quite the personality. I really appreciate that in a horse! Mine has her moments (who doesn't, though?), but she's been a joy to own and has kept a smile on my face. We are going through learning Endurance riding together, so far so great!

(excuse the rider...)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG.... Arabians will be the best thing that ever happened in your life! I couldn't imagine a day in my life without them. 
I'll start with my Khade, my one stallion. He is currently in BC for reining training and I hope he likes it! My trainer seems to really love him and I know he can do it physically, just whether the lazy brat WANTS too! LOL


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is my other stallion, Pink Floyd. He just came up from California in August so he is out being boarded an at indoor barn right now, but I plan on sending him for Western Pleasure training this summer.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a few of my girls.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WSA .. I love how my mare is sandwiched between your two handsome boys.. maybe something magical will happen.. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And a few more of some other girls.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My 2013 babies.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My 2014 foals.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Arabians are the best!! Once you get "the bug" it's nearly impossible to go back, in my opinion.

I've had two.

My first was my mare Lacey. She passed away about 10 months ago at age 29. She was my evvvverything.








And this is my current guy, Fabio. He's 10 and I've had him for about 7 months. 
Lacey was more like my rock/best friend, this guy is more like my buddy/dog. But he IS really great, he has a forever home with me and I'm sure that our bond will only get stronger.
He has a lot of training ahead of him, but he has an absolutely fantastic mind so I'm sure we'll get there.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And two mares that I didn't add before, but we won't tell them that.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> WSA .. I love how my mare is sandwiched between your two handsome boys.. maybe something magical will happen.. lol


I am looking into shipping once they are done with training and showing. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> Arabians are the best!! Once you get "the bug" it's nearly impossible to go back, in my opinion.
> 
> I've had two.
> 
> My first was my mare Lacey. She passed away about 10 months ago at age 29. She was my evvvverything.


I love Lacey. I feel like I've known her for years!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> I am looking into shipping once they are done with training and showing. :wink:


All just a distant dream for me. Charm will be 19 next year and as much as I would love to, I can't. We're really not set up for babies anyway.. *pout*

But I can dream!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WS, do you have any idea of why some Arabians develop lardosis in their mid teens when so many other's don't?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> WS, do you have any idea of why some Arabians develop lardosis in their mid teens when so many other's don't?


Why does any horse? I can't say for certain what causes it and I think sometimes it could be a combination of factors or just one of - getting started too young and causing spinal damage, poor conformation from either bad breeding decisions or some spoof of genetics, poor nutrition... I haven't seen one factor link it to a certain bloodline, type, or breed.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

WSArabians--ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!! I'm drooling on my keyboard and I don't need another horse!!!!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine:










This one below is 3/4 Arabian...dam was purebred. The sire was 50:50 Appy & Arabian. He broke down one fence and mated thru another...










We no longer own the one below. She & the part Appy developed a passionate hatred for each other and we didn't have room for both. I voted to keep the one below and everyone else voted to keep the Appy/Arab mix. The picture is old enough that I was using an English saddle and sidepull halter...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree.... Arabians are one of the best things that ever happened to me too!

My two Arabians.... no longer with me, as both have passed. The chestnut was a mare I owned, I bought her as a yearling and owned her her entire life, she passed away in 2008 at the age of 23. And the grey, my gelding, he was also amazing, taught me a lot about proper riding. Both were so laid back and calm, would go anywhere and do anything for me, and both just adored people. The last photo is of my gelding, as a 3 year old (he wasn't gelded until he was 7 years).


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Arabs are the best.

Dream:



























Sultan:



















George:



















Sultan & George are 3/4 siblings


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DanisMom said:


> WSArabians--ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!! I'm drooling on my keyboard and I don't need another horse!!!!


Hey, come on - the 2014 and 2013's are for sale. 
And I offer free board while on payment plans that work for you. :wink:


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

WSArabians, your horses are absolutely beautiful! Stunning!!!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

30 years of Arabians: my heart, my passion, my life!!!

First link is AB Hombre who was my heart, who embodied all that is great and good in the Arabian breed. He's been gone 6 years now and I still miss his morning greetings. 
2nd link is his daughter AB Brezanna as a weanling, my future halter champion.

3rd link is her daughter Bold Sorceress x Bold Ladd Ora ( Aladdinn)

4th link is Hombre's great granddaughter, Bold Sorceress x Kardinal Syn

These girls are Hombre's Arabian Legacy. What a legacy! And what an incredible life it has been for me to share in it.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I grew up despising the breed, only to realize it was because they were smarter than me! Now I'm ADDICTED!!! Love my Arabs :happydance:

*Selena*








































*Vee*


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the sorrel is half arab, the grey is purebred registered SE top lineage. lol. so much for papers... ( she was saved from being starved and used as someones best broodmare):lol:
she is not underweight, and yes she is That swaybacked. she eats and poops and does nothing else.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Trying again, from my laptop, since links posted by phone don't seem to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Hombre's daughter AB Brezanna


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Bold







Sorceress


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hombre's great granddaughter Exquisitely Moniet


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

WSArabians said:


> Hey, come on - the 2014 and 2013's are for sale.
> And I offer free board while on payment plans that work for you. :wink:


It is SO UNFAIR of you to tempt me like that. :-o I lost both my Arabians three years ago. Had to put the old mare down because of lameness and a back injury caused from being cast. The gelding colicked two and a half weeks later. BAD time for me. I still miss that mare!! She was awesome. I'll post pics one of these days.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Gahhh. Who is gonna supply me with an arab. I am totally in love with them now.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I can supply you with a a video of Fabio being verrrrry Arab-y?


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never even ridden an Arabian before, but this thread makes me want one!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana (Sly Cypher) 5 year old gelding. 
Kessa (Marchesa Garbo) 4 year old mare.
Treasure (purebred, but still locating papers) 3 year old gelding.
And the bay is a surprise. I'll post an update on Friday with info.


----------



## rawkinsey (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's my boy! Mac (or Mi Own Zadron), age 20. 

Here he is at nationals in 2002. As you can see, his dapples have since peaced out and he's now fleabitten. 








and some from over the past couple years...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

here is my little arab. have no papers on her but you cannot deny she is arab XD!





this is her before the spring loon takes over.


----------



## Arabian Beauty (Dec 30, 2014)

I love this Thread. All the horses are so lovely And I'
m glad there are others here who have Arabian. 
I will post pic of my mare soon.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Brand new purchase! Precious Pearl. Purebred Arabian mare.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I have an Arabian/Saddlebred cross (National Show Horse) who is probably going to be with me forever. She is infamous for her beauty, independant 'I-do-what-I-want' attitude and has LOTS of personality. I do admit that before I got her, I was at a point in my life where I was questioning my riding ability and doubted I could handle a 'hot' horse. I just finished owning a *lazy *horse who broke my confidence, how could I deal with a spirited arab?

Bling turned out to be the equine based best decision I ever made.

She is very much an arab at heart, although looks more like a saddlebred (with the exception of the head and hindquarters and croup). Lots of try, very sensitive and forward, and can go, go, go without ever seeming to run out of energy. And I love her floating gaits and nice movement. Just so easy to ride.

I will definitely get another arab or arab cross in the future. I almost can't go back from here!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had one Arabian when I was younger. She was the first horse I learned to ride on and took care of me, even to the point that if I lost my balance she'd move and catch me. One day I had an accident and accidentally got her to pick up a canter, I lost a stirrup and the reins, reached down to grab them and accidentally queued her into a gallop where I fell off. At the time, being a pre-teen, I blamed her and didn't want to ride her again. But one day my mom and grandpa ended up bringing her home when she was for sale and at first I was angry and didn't want anything to do with her. Over time, though, I started to ride her at just a walk, then I added in a trot, then finally; a year before I said goodbye to her, I got up the nerve to canter her. We ended up giving her back to my coach when the farm I was keeping her at sold and I regret to this day not being able to stop it. She lived to be 31.

There were a few other arabians in my life during the years I rode english and I loved them. Now I mainly own quarter horses, but if a good arabian came around I'd probably snatch him/her up if I could. 

Here's Ara.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Pearl again.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

WillowNightwind said:


> I have an Arabian/Saddlebred cross (National Show Horse) who is probably going to be with me forever. She is infamous for her beauty, independant 'I-do-what-I-want' attitude and has LOTS of personality. I do admit that before I got her, I was at a point in my life where I was questioning my riding ability and doubted I could handle a 'hot' horse. I just finished owning a *lazy *horse who broke my confidence, how could I deal with a spirited arab?
> 
> Bling turned out to be the equine based best decision I ever made.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! 
I only live about an hour north of you


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Heleen Strydom said:


> WSArabians, your horses are absolutely beautiful! Stunning!!!


Thank you Heleen!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll jump on board too and say that your Arabians (WSArabians) are gorgeous! Love the chestnut sabinos!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a couple of pics I snapped of my cheeky mare Sunday.. She is 19.

View attachment 585394


View attachment 585402


View attachment 585410


View attachment 585418


View attachment 585426


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

... and one of the little guy..
View attachment 585434


----------



## SolsticeDream (Aug 15, 2012)

Love this thread! Such gorgeous arabs!


----------

